# (Humber-Traveller) Closed - see last post for continuation.



## JockandRita

To the many friends of that "waving hand" Avatar, which Peter uses, (and which his wife Chris cringes at :lol: ), here is the latest update. Much of the credit for the info goes to LeoK, who is in contact with Peter on a daily basis.

*As most of you know, Peter is in the St Andrews Hospice at Grimsby, undergoing a review of his treatment as well as a course of pain management. Although the pain management is having some effect, it still isn't at the required level just yet, and unfortunately, the tumour is still growing, however, Peter is able to get up and about much better than of recently, and hopes to be home soon. 
Unfortunately, due to a WiFi keycode change at the hospice, and Peter's new laptop not being configured, he is unable to keep in touch via the forums, and the hospice PC is very busy with staff users. *

I am sure that you will all join Rita and I, in wishing Peter as much progress as possible with the pain management, to enable him to come home, so that he and Chris can spend some quality time together.

Best regards to all,

Jock.

P.S. This update was given Peter's blessing via text, last night at around 22.30 hrs, thanks to LeoK.

 Could a kindly MOD please sticky for a reasonable period? Many thanks, Jock.
Of course Jock. It's done. Zeb


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks, Jock.

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: The latest update on our Peter (Humber-Traveller)*

Bump



JockandRita said:


> Could a kindly MOD please sticky for a reasonable period? Many thanks, Jock.


Jock.


----------



## carolgavin

Thank you for the update Jock and LeoK, Hope they get Peters pain under control very very soon.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks for the update. 
DAve P


----------



## catzontour

Thanks for the update on Peter.

Catz


----------



## suedew

Thanks for the update, i always look forward to seeing that cheery waving hand. hope the pain control is sorted out soon. You are doing a great job keeping us informed about Peter and Mavis, it is much appreciated. Have never met either but do so enjoy their posts.
Sue


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: The latest update on our Peter (Humber-Traveller)*



JockandRita said:


> Could a kindly MOD please sticky for a reasonable period? Many thanks, Jock.


Sorry Mods, but it is "Bump" time again, as there are many many folks on here that do communicate or have communicated with Peter, and the thread will be lost if we can't sticky it for a few hours at least, in order to give those folks a chance to read it.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## carolgavin

Jock hunny they have stickied it already, you musta missed it. Its listed under sticky posts in last 21 days, the very first post.


----------



## JockandRita

carolgavin said:


> Jock hunny they have stickied it already, you musta missed it. Its listed under sticky posts in last 21 days, the very first post.


Oh bu##er.   

Sorry Mods, however it's not showing on the first 10 posts as you click on the Motorhome Facts Forum Index, ie, here..
I always thought that "sticky posts" stayed on the front page of the index for a designated time.

Thanks for that Carol. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## vicdicdoc

We also send both our good wishes !
Vic & Sylv


----------



## geraldandannie

Jock - stickies only stay top of the "last 10 posts" while the last post on the stickied thread is newer than all of the "last 10 posts". When there are 10 threads with newer posts, it drops off the first page.

I know what I mean  

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

I've never been quite sure exactly how stickies work Jock, but they don't stay at the top for ever. :?

_(Note to self - must find out.)_

I think they stay there until a certain number of additional posts have been made, then they drop off the top of the list.

Bumping from time to time will be necessary, and you will get no hassle from the Mods in a case like this.  

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Gerald  

We must have been tapping the keys at the same time.

Dave


----------



## JockandRita

geraldandannie said:


> Jock - stickies only stay top of the "last 10 posts" while the last post on the stickied thread is newer than all of the "last 10 posts". When there are 10 threads with newer posts, it drops off the first page.
> 
> I know what I mean
> 
> Gerald


Cheers Gerald, I think I now know what you mean too. :lol:



Zebedee said:


> I've never been quite sure exactly how stickies work Jock, but they don't stay at the top for ever. Confused
> 
> (Note to self - must find out.)
> 
> I think they stay there until a certain number of additional posts have been made, then they drop off the top of the list.
> 
> Bumping from time to time will be necessary, and you will get no hassle from the Mods in a case like this. Very Happy Very Happy
> 
> Dave


Cheers Dave, much appreciated. I wrongly thought that there was some coding attached to a thread for say 12 or 24 hours, keeping it as a sticky at the top of the page. Wrong, tilt and start again, eh? :lol: :lol: :lol:

My apologies to all "on duty" Mods ..........................it's actually Nuke's fault. :lol:

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee

JockandRita said:


> My apologies to all "on duty" Mods ..........................it's actually Nuke's fault. :lol:
> Jock.


It always is when I'm on duty Jock!! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Do hope we hear some good news from Peter soon. I gather his laptop needs to be configured so he can access the Hospice WiFi.

Crafty "bump" or what?? 8) 8)

Dave


----------



## JackieP

I had no idea Peter had been poorly. This thread somehow managed to pass me by. All the best Peter from Bill and myself.


----------



## motorhomer2

Hello Peter

We met at the supposed to be firework rally last year when the weather had other ideas.


We are sorry to hear you are in the hospice again & we both hope they are managing to sort your pain management out ASAP so you can soon return home to be with Chris. 

George and myself both send our best wishes to you & Chris at this trying time. We think of you daily and wonder how you are. It is good to see you when you are able to post. 

All the best from Elizabeth and George


----------



## sallytrafic

bumpette


----------



## UncleNorm

Bumpetty-bump! :roll: :wink: 

Whilst Peter is in the Hospice, I'm trying to finish the new kitchen off for him and Chris. So I do get a regular update from Chris when she returns from visiting Peter.

I must say that when AuntieSandra and I returned from holiday three weeks ago, we were extremely pleasantly surprised to find Peter in a much better state than when we left. He had put on weight, although some of that was down to the tumour, and he was eating like a horse! 

The St Andrew's Hospice, Grimsby, in which he is now an inmate, is a fine place, with a wonderful staff. Peter is enjoying the food especially. Last week, he tried winding me up by describing the evening meal as BORING!

For starters, he had BORING prawn cocktail. For main course, he had BORING scampi and chips. For pudding, he had BORING rhubarb crumble and custard. :roll: 

Well folks, must get back to my shed. I have a kitchen door to make.

In the meantime, and it goes without saying, Sandra and I send Peter and Chris our love, with wishes for a more pain-free return home for Peter.


----------



## asprn

Jock/Norman,

Thank you both for looking out for Peter, and for keeping us informed. Norman, you'll get your reward one day for the work you're putting in to Peter's kitchen. What goes around, comes around. It's fantastic.

Dougie.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi all,

Thanks Jock, Leo and Norm for latest info our fingers are crossed  

Cheers Catherine & Steve


----------



## Bella

*Peter (Humber Traveller)*

Just like to join in with everyone else's sentiments
in wishing that Peter soon gets his pain control sorted
so he can be at home in comfort!!
Thinking of you, friend,
Pam


----------



## 92859

*Update*

Greetings,

I have finally managed to get online through the computer at the hospice, had few ups and downs trying to gain access, due to lap top, not able to see network, cant get to dongle to work, or just nothing, unfortunately the old brain is not as fast as it used to be and is causing a back up along the way.

Unfortunately there is only one computer for the whole patient/volunteer section at this hospice. I am hoping to get the lap top checked so as to help probe into what is happening.

I appears that I will be staying at the hospice a while longer as the management of pain is becoming more difficult without going into larger doses. It is an option that they will change the whole course of the treatment.

I have checked up on the posts today and some other, some of which I have already applied.

Thank you to all of you have supplied information for our members on this site, I am very grateful, I just wish I could post some better news for you all


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for the update, Peter - we have been away for a few weeks and just got back, hope the pain control works out OK and that you can sort out access problems.

The best news at the moment is simply that you are able to keep in touch - all of us appreciate that act alone and are thinking of you.

Every person that adds a new note (even if saying just thanks) will keep this thread prominent so more people can see.

Dave


----------



## Pusser

I just don't know how I consistently manage to miss important posts. Do hope things get a bit better soon.


----------



## catzontour

Hello Peter

It is great that you've managed to get on-line at last.

I just want to add my good wishes to those already sent to you.

Catz


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Nice to see your own words again Peter.

Dave P


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Update*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have finally managed to get online through the computer at the hospice, had few ups and downs trying to gain access, due to lap top, not able to see network, cant get to dongle to work, or just nothing, unfortunately the old brain is not as fast as it used to be and is causing a back up along the way.
> 
> Unfortunately there is only one computer for the whole patient/volunteer section at this hospice. I am hoping to get the lap top checked so as to help probe into what is happening.
> 
> I appears that I will be staying at the hospice a while longer as the management of pain is becoming more difficult without going into larger doses. It is an option that they will change the whole course of the treatment.
> 
> I have checked up on the posts today and some other, some of which I have already applied.
> 
> Thank you to all of you have supplied information for our members on this site, I am very grateful, I just wish I could post some better news for you all


Peter pal,

It's good to see you on the forums again. I do hope that a more suitable solution can be found, and soon for your pain management.

Re the dongle, I have given LeoK the info on the ebay trader who unlocks, and re-programmes the dongle with better connection software, to enable you to configure several settings depending upon which sim card you use. He'll put you right.

If you have an ethernet cable with you, can you not hardwire into their broadband?

Take care Peter, and love to Chris..

Jock & Rita.

P.S. Still on the road until Sunday.


----------



## UncleNorm

I left the Hospice at 2.10pm, after visiting Peter. He said he had had a struggle to get on line, but that same old determination to overcome a problem was evident! Well done Peter! 

He is still in a lot of pain. Unfortunately, the drugs he is now taking cause him enormous frustration as his mind is not as clear as he would like it to be. Let's hope and pray that a different course, of action and drugs, eases that pain AND clears his mind, to make coming on MHF so much easier.

The one thing that Peter does appreciate HUGELY is the wonderful friendships that are showing through MotorhomeFacts. On his and Chris's behalf, I thank you all for contributing to that friendship.


----------



## hippypair

Hi Peter,
Pat and I were very pleased to see you posting again.

We hope that they soon get the pain management sorted so as you can return home.

Give our love to Chris.
Regards Terry and Pat.


----------



## zulurita

Lovely to see you back on MHF Peter. I do hope they get your pain control sorted.....soon.

best wishes


----------



## Rapide561

*Peter*

Good to hear from you Peter.

Russell and a special wave of the paw from Jenny.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Pete

Great to see you on here again. We're still thinking of you (and Chris)  

Gerald and Annie


----------



## locovan

*Re: Update*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have finally managed to get online through the computer at the hospice, had few ups and downs trying to gain access, due to lap top, not able to see network, cant get to dongle to work, or just nothing, unfortunately the old brain is not as fast as it used to be and is causing a back up along the way.
> 
> Unfortunately there is only one computer for the whole patient/volunteer section at this hospice. I am hoping to get the lap top checked so as to help probe into what is happening.
> 
> I appears that I will be staying at the hospice a while longer as the management of pain is becoming more difficult without going into larger doses. It is an option that they will change the whole course of the treatment.
> 
> I have checked up on the posts today and some other, some of which I have already applied.
> 
> Thank you to all of you have supplied information for our members on this site, I am very grateful, I just wish I could post some better news for you all


Hi my lovely buddy Im so pleased to hear from you and Im at home to read it.
I know how much this forum means to you as our Cyber friends are one of the best and it really does help to pull you through.
Love and best wishes to you and your family xxxxx


----------



## Zebedee

Good to hear from you again Peter.

I wonder if any whizzo computer savvy member who lives nearby could call in and set up your laptop for you?

Knowing our members you will have a queue when they realise you need help.    

Dave


----------



## motorhomer2

Oops 

I clicked the & posted on the wrong thread. 

Deleted


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Hello Peter,

It's been a real pleasure to see your waving hand again. Thank you for keeping us all up to date with things.

You've got some real friends here.

Look forward to your next update when you fell ready.

Best wishes to you both,

John & Yvonne


----------



## LeoK

Apparently there is an issue between the hospice wifi and Peter's laptop. 

Sometimes the connection works for long enough to read forum posts, but by the time Peter writes a post of his own the hospice network and his laptop are no longer on speaking terms, so he can not submit his reply. 

I fully understand just how frustrating Peter finds this. Especially the 'Sometimes' works. 

Chris has told me that Peter is falling asleep quite frequently at the moment, (although we don't know if he caught that from the network), and that she is spending far too much time awake. 

I wish that there was more that I could do to help. 

LeoK


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Leo!

*I wish that there was more that I could do to help. *

You and me, both!


----------



## teemyob

*Wave*

Hello Peter,

Never met you but read plenty of your post and topics.

Hope & Best Wishes.

Mr. & Mrs. TeeMyob


----------



## rowley

Hi, Peter. It was good to see that waving hand again. Take care and I hope that the pain management gets sorted soon. Best wishes, Rowley.


----------



## Drummer

Here's a shout from the other side of the country!

Typical Drummer .... better late than never.

Love to tell you how to fix the interwebdonglemegabitethernet but I was off the day they did it at school.

Chin chin, Drummer De Dwarf.


----------



## Chris_s

Hi Peter
Great to see the waving hand again  and hope you get the computer and internet access sorted soon! Nothing worse than pain, so I hope they get that sorted - and fast! It will be much better for you and Chris if you can get back together again. I can understand why prawn cocktail, scampi and chips and rhubarb crumble and custard are (in your words) BORING. They're just NOT fish and chips! :wink: 

Isn't this a fabulous community? Everyone is so helpful with anything to do with motorhomes and also so supportive when things are not going very well. We only met the once at Carsington but you and Chris were good company and we send our best wishes for your comfort and return home.
Chris & Gordon xx


----------



## 92859

*Latest*

Greetings,

Thanks for conveying that information Jock and thank you to all of you for your wishes.

My present position is;

Now returned home from the hospice, pain still consistent, relief is by stronger drugs which cause more side effects.

Doctors waiting for me to have full CT body scan, before any more plans are made, there is a possibility of cerebral metasesis which is worrying both Chris and I.

Having the hospice near to home is great for access, the work they do is superb and really a great boost for people like myself, but even so I would rather be at home if I can and making the most of the time I can with Chris and other family and friends.

My chemotherapy has been postponed until after the scan, and a review will be taken in light of the results.

It is so difficult at times to put into words what is happening, but you have all been supportive of me in my quest to remain as normal a life as possible, it is ony fair that I keep you informed of progress.


----------



## patp

Keep your chin up mate and hope the scan helps the medics to help you with the rotten old pain :lol:

Chris and Pat


----------



## UncleNorm

Good morning Peter, and Chris!  

It's rare that I'm up at this time, Auntie Sandra and I are more owls than Early Birds! But we have to fly home from Belfast City Airport at lunch-time. This morning is about saying cheerio to Sandra's Mum, filling-up the hire car and returning it, before reporting to the check-in at the airport.

Sandra hates the flying with a vengeance! I love the sensations but my imagination tends to be overactive! I'm the same on highspeed trains!

Anyhow, I want to try printing off the booking cards with barcode. There's something missing on this computer (Niece's) - an add-on maybe.

So, until we meet again, have a good day, y'all!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Pete so glad to see you on here, just keep your pecker up and hang on.
One day at a time thats all you can do and Im sure they will sort it out for you.
Chris must be worn out bless her as visiting each day is tireing and then she has the house to run. Give her an extra kiss.
Keep smiling your friends are all behind you. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser

Try singing and whistling this....

Always Look on the Bright Side of Life

Some things in life are bad,
They can really make you mad,
Other things just make you swear and curse,
When you're chewing life's gristle,
Don't grumble,
Give a whistle
And this'll help things turn out for the best.
And...

Always look on the bright side of life.
[whistle]
Always look on the light side of life.
[whistle]

If life seems jolly rotten,
There's something you've forgotten,
And that's to laugh and smile and dance and sing.
When you're feeling in the dumps,
Don't be silly chumps.
Just purse your lips and whistle. 
That's the thing.
And...

Always look on the bright side of life.
[whistle]
Always look on the right side of life,
[whistle]

For life is quite absurd
And death's the final word.
You must always face the curtain with a bow.
Forget about your sin.
Give the audience a grin.
Enjoy it. It's your last chance, anyhow.
So,...

Always look on the bright side of death,
[whistle]
Just before you draw your terminal breath.
[whistle]

Life's a piece of ****,
When you look at it.
Life's a laugh and death's a joke it's true.
You'll see it's all a show.
Keep 'em laughing as you go.
Just remember that the last laugh is on you.
And...

Always look on the bright side of life.
Always look on the right side of life.
[whistle]

Always look on the bright side of life!
[whistle]
Always look on the bright side of life! 
[whistle]
Always look on the bright side of life!
[whistle]
Always look on the bright side of life!
[whistle]
Always look on the bright side of life!
[whistle]
Always look on the bright side of life!
[whistle]
Always look on the bright side of life!
[whistle]
Always look on the bright side of life!
[whistle]

Rarely do I get to the end without having to smile and sometimes, if I am in infantile mood I giggle. And probably the best bit is everyone around yoo thinks you've lost it.


----------



## bognormike

Good morning Peter & good to see that you're home.

Take care, 

and thanks for the song, Pusser, and your comment -very true :lol: :lol: 



Mike & Viv


----------



## Zebedee

Please go to

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-681875.html#681875

for the continuation of this thread.

New thread started because of significant news (sadly) - more people likely to see a new thread.

Zeb


----------

